# ATITool fails dumping my BIOS



## redhan (Feb 23, 2005)

*ATITool does not dump my BIOS*

I think ATITool 0.0.23 generates a too short dump file of my ATI Mobility Radeon 9700 BIOS (laptop). The file is 1536 bytes long and is filled only with 03h. Is this OK? Is it possible that ATITool (even flashrom, see below) does not support my card?

Here is the ATITool log:
---
2005-02-21 22:34:38    ATITool v0.0.23 started.
2005-02-21 22:34:38    Detected GPU Chip: M10 (4E50), 4 Pipelines, 128 MB
2005-02-21 22:34:38    Temperature monitoring: not supported
2005-02-21 22:37:33    Application terminated.
---

I obtain exactly the same file with flashrom (v2.40). Just for info, 'flashrom -i' returns:
---
adapter bn dn dID       asic       flash  ID    flash type   remap lock romsize
======= == == ==== =============== ===== ==== ============== ===== ==== =======
   0*   01 00 4E50                  yes  0303 unknown          -     -    -

Note: *  - Active/boot-up device.
      /c - or compatible parts.
---

And 'flashrom -l 0' returns:
---
Flash type unknown.

   ERROR 0FL02 : press '1' to continue
---

Thank you for any help.


----------



## redhan (Mar 3, 2005)

Maybe this is not the correct forum? Someone could redirect me?


----------

